# Dsl kommt kaum über 30kb/s

## mathes.s

Hi,

hab mir einen Router eingerichtet auf dem Gentoo läuft. Ist eine ältere Kiste (Pentium 200 mit 64MB ram).  Nun habe ich aber seit einiger Zeit das Problem, das die Downloads kaum über 30kb/s kommen. Ich habe einen Dsl-anschluss bei 1&1 mit 768kbit/s. Das komische ist wenn ich einen Downloadmanager verwende, der mehrere Downloads parallel machen kann komm ich wieder auf knapp 80kb/s, wie es sein sollte.

Ich habe schon geguckt ob die MTU falsch ist aber die liegt beim Modem bei 1492 und bei der Netzwerkkarte bei 1500. Auch an den DNS Einträgen liegt es nicht, da Websiten immer schnell gefeunden werden. Auch die route scheint richtig zu sein.

Auch die Überprüfung der Last auf dem Rechner hat nichts erbracht top zeigt an das er zu 95% Idle ist und sogar noch Speicher frei ist.

Ich habe echt keinen schimmer mehr woran es liegen könnte. Vielleicht hat hier jemand ne Idee.

mfg Mathes

----------

## Tinitus

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hab mir einen Router eingerichtet auf dem Gentoo läuft. Ist eine ältere Kiste (Pentium 200 mit 64MB ram).  Nun habe ich aber seit einiger Zeit das Problem, das die Downloads kaum über 30kb/s kommen. Ich habe einen Dsl-anschluss bei 1&1 mit 768kbit/s. Das komische ist wenn ich einen Downloadmanager verwende, der mehrere Downloads parallel machen kann komm ich wieder auf knapp 80kb/s, wie es sein sollte.
> 
> Ich habe schon geguckt ob die MTU falsch ist aber die liegt beim Modem bei 1492 und bei der Netzwerkkarte bei 1500. Auch an den DNS Einträgen liegt es nicht, da Websiten immer schnell gefeunden werden. Auch die route scheint richtig zu sein.
> ...

 

1. Ist dieser geringe Download Speed nur auf einem Server zu beobachten? Wenn ja liegt einfach nur eine Serverseitige Begrenzung vor...

2. suche mal bei google nach DSL Speed Test....und starte mal verschiedene Test's

3. Ein Downloadmanager "gaukelt" einem Server mehrere Verbindungen vor, deshalb kann man damit u.U. die Beschränkung umgehen...

G. R.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

also es trifft auf alle server zu, die ich probiert habe. Darunter welche von Sun, Microsoft, Uniserver usw. Test habe ich in soweit gemacht als das ich mit wget von verschiedenen Servern die Updates für Gentoo gesaugt habe. 

Wie meinst du das mit dem "gaukelt" dem Server mehrere Verbindungen vor? Ich habe getright benutzt und das hat zuverschiedenen Servern connected.

mfg Mathes

----------

## LL0rd

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie meinst du das mit dem "gaukelt" dem Server mehrere Verbindungen vor? Ich habe getright benutzt und das hat zuverschiedenen Servern connected.
> 
> mfg Mathes

 

Naja, ein Downloadmanager gaulekt keinem Server verschiedene Verbindungen vor, sondern stellt die auch wirklich her. Dabei wird die Datei in mehrere Teile gesplittet und wird dann mit mehreren Threads heruntergeladen.

wie sehen denn deine Pings aus? besonders mit der -f option, hast du hochen packet loss?

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

danke schon mal für die Antworten. Auf die Idee das Pakete verloren gehen könen bin ich noch garnicht gekommen. Bin gerade aber an der uni und auch erst recht spät zuhause. Werde denke ich mal morgen berichten was das ping ergab.

mfg Mathes

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

so also habs geschafft mal nen Ping laufen zu lassen. Und so wie ich es sehe habe ich kein Packet Lost.

 *Quote:*   

> ping -f www.heise.de
> 
> PING www.heise.de (193.99.144.85) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> --- www.heise.de ping statistics ---
> ...

 

Ich werde mal als nächstes wenn ich in den Keller komme mal das Modem vom Anschluss trennen und dann mal gucken was passiert wenn es sich neu mit der Gegenstelle sysnchronisiert hat.

Sonst noch jemand ne Idee?

mfg Mathes

----------

## R4miu5

http://www.wieistmeineip.de/dsl-speedtest/

teste mal, ob du wirklich nur 30 hast...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich habe ein Mal das Problem gehabt, dass mein DSL-Moden angefangen hat zu spinnen. Ich hatte plötzlich nur Telefon-Modem Geschwindigkeit und egal wie oft ich mich verbunden und wieder getrennt habe, hatte sich das Problem nicht gelöst. Bei mir hat es aber damals geholfen, als ich mein DSL-Modem für 5 Minuten ausgeschaltet habe. Danach hatte ich wieder eine vernünftige Verbindung.

----------

## mathes.s

So,

hab mal den Test laufen lassen und der ergab 320kbit/s. 

mfg Mathes

----------

## R4miu5

ähm, hast du den wenigen traffic auf dem router, oder auf den clients?

----------

## mathes.s

So, hattes das Modem nun auch mal vom Netz getrennt. Aber immer noch das selbe. Den Speed test habe ich vom Client aus gemacht. Aber auch wenn ich vom Router aus Sourcefiles für Gentoo sauge passiert das selbe.

mfg Mathes

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich habs endlich mal geschafft in den Keller zugehen und ein Notebook direkt an das Modem anzuschliessen. Dort habe ich auch die oben erwähnten Speedtest durchgeführt und bin wie es sein sollte auf knapp 700kbit/s gekommen. Auch als ich etwas runtergeladen habe geschah dies mit 90kbyte/s. Also alles wie es sein sollte. 

Dies bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, dass das Speedproblem an meinem Router liegt, denn als ich mit dem Router den Test ausführte kam er wieder nicht über 200kbit/s. 

Wäre für neue Ideen dankbar.

mfg Mathes

----------

## franzf

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wäre für neue Ideen dankbar.
> 
> 

 

Im Zweifelsfall:

Netgear-Modem-Router-Kombo

Steht bei mir seit etwa einer Woche und werkelt perfekt, zuverlässig, schnell, und 50€ ist dafür auch wirklich nicht viel... Hat auch schon brav einen DoS-Angriffsversuch abgewehrt...  :Laughing: 

Ist natürlich jetzt kein wirklicher Lösungsansatz für dein Problem..

In diesem Sinne: good luck

Franz

----------

## mrsteven

Gibt es da nicht irgendeine Einstellung, mit der man den Netzwerkverkehr drosseln kann (QoS, iptables)? :Confused: 

----------

## mathes.s

Hi, 

ja die gibt es aber diese sind nicht einkompiliert.

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # IP: Netfilter Configuration
> 
> #
> ...

 

und qos

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # QoS and/or fair queueing
> 
> #
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Networking options
> 
> #
> ...

 

mfg Mathes

----------

## mathes.s

So,

Problem gelöst aber nicht wie sein sollte, sonder habe Franz Rat überdacht und entdeckt das der Wlan-Access Point nen WAN-Anschluss hat und nen Router Modus. Etwas rum gestöpselt und schon habe ich wieder auf allen Rechner 90kb/s.

Danke trotzdem

mfg Mathes

----------

